# How do I find out about my local laws for selling meat?



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm curious as to what the laws are for selling meat around here (Ohio). Is there a website I can go to info? Someone to call? I'm not talking commercial operation, just friendly neighborhood sales.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Just start selling meat. Pretty soon, a nice government official will stop by and explain it all to you. 

Seriously, talk to your local extension office. I'm sure they can direct you. Your best bet is probably going to be to stay quiet though, so keep your inquiries anonymous.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Extension office will have the info, but if you want to search online tonight, go to your state's web page. Find the Agricultural section, or if they have it, link to Extension office. On the Ag page you will probably find links to various laws.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.ofucdc.org/images/ohio_food_safety_regulations.pdf good place to start of Ohio residents. You're likely a "cottage industry"?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks so much for the link. That's just what I was looking for. The way I understood it, "cottage industry" wasn't meat-related, it was like produce/honey/etc. The one I thought I would fall under would be:

Additional Miscellaneous Exemptions from the Requirement to be
Licensed as a Retail Food Establishment
Section 3717.22

A person who raises, slaughters, and processes the meat of nonamenable species described
in divisions (A) and (B) of section 918.12 of the Revised Code, on the condition that the person
offers the meat directly to the consumer from the location where the meat is processed or at a
farm product auction. (Nonamenable species include bison, cervidea, other bovidea,
camelidae and hybrids thereof, ratites, domestic rabbits, domestic deer.)

So, if I raise, slaughter, and package my own rabbit meat, I can sell it from my home directly to the consumer. Right? This is what I am interested in doing, if I can find a market for it. I just would like someone else to read this and make sure I'm correct.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

You need a voluntary license!!! You actually become your own meat inspector!!! i am trying to get mine-- contact the State meat inspection service. The requirements for rabbit are really very simple, once you get past the technical papers and the facility design--I have nbeen trying to get my extension agent his butt to get the paper info-- sigh-- g0nna have to back to the source--If you send me your private e-mail, i can pull the requirements from my information packet--
and anyone who is interested-- some similar requirements, being met, will permit a person to sell HIS OWN poultry at a farmers market--rather than just 'off the farm.'
Ohio isn't as 'cottage industry' friendly as one would hope- despite the fact that at every fair I go to, there is all kinds of literature spouting "Ohio's largest industry is agriculture"

terry w--wondering, now that we've had four days of summer, when will the snow start to fly?








Lyndseyrk said:


> Thanks so much for the link. That's just what I was looking for. The way I understood it, "cottage industry" wasn't meat-related, it was like produce/honey/etc. The one I thought I would fall under would be:
> 
> Additional Miscellaneous Exemptions from the Requirement to be
> Licensed as a Retail Food Establishment
> ...


----------

